# Bald faced horses



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Faces!!*

I love my boys with the white faces!! But there are some ugly ones. :wink: I love the blue eyes, only if they have the black eyeliner around there eyes. Some blue eyes look so creepy!! Here are a couple pics of my bald face beauty Bandit!!And I added some pics of bald faces I would love to have. I just think they are gourgous!!  
Bandit (My dream horse)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Blue eyes can be a bit freaky, but I like them much better with the eyeliner. I generally prefer the darker faced horses, but I LOVE the chestnut/white in the bottom picture posted by Ladybugracer. I also love the tail on the other chestnut!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they're cute & unique.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i love bald faces! i think its really unique & just cool. & i also like blue eyes but i hate it when 1 eye is blue & the other 1 isnt..like the horse i riding now have blue eyes, a bald face & is piebald, shes so adorable! but im training her now so shes deff needs a lot more training before she can be ridin by very many ppl.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with you. I can't stand bald faces, and blue eyes freak me out. I don't mind some white on the face such as a blaze, star, strip, or snip, but dont like the bald. Sorry folks.


----------



## cnsranch (Nov 7, 2007)

I think some blue eyed horses are gorgoues but have to have eyeliner, but the reason i dont like blue eyed horses ,there eyes are hard to read, i raised one blue eyed colt he was beautiful and very smart..he was a medicine hat looked like he had a black hat on and few little marking on his mussel, and the crome at the flanks and on his chest..he is a mardell dixon grandson.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont know why blue eyes freak people out. I think they're very pretty.
I don't like this one tho! lol









I like ones like this tho


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

my horse has a bald face...and she is ADORABLE! I ALWAYS ALWAYS get compliments on her markings and how cute she is. She has brown eyes but no eyeliner.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2692/4312861408_1f452e1c30_b.jpg"


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I love my bald faced, blue eyed boy  I think his markings make him look like a cow.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it depends entirely on the individual horse. I have seen some that are absolutely gorgeous and others with nearly identical markings that just looked funky. I think a lot of it has to do with the horse's head conformation as well. I really don't care either way about blue eyes but I will say that blue eyes on a solid colored head is really striking.

I thought Prissy had a very unique bald face. One of her eyes was half blue and half brown. I can't remember now which one it was though. LOL.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

I love bald faces and blue eyes (as long as the skin around the eyes isnt pink) Only down side is I have one that sunburns, so it makes me not want another one. 

This is my mare Tuesday Skye..


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

I like both. For bald faces though I like the blue eyes, or at least one, with black eye liner. Don't really like the pink around the eyes that much. A dark face with blue eyes is pretty too, but you generally don't see those to often.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandie has a bald face and I think she's beautiful


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a horse with a bald faced and blue eye. I adore bald faced horses.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

ladybugracer said:


> I love my boys with the white faces!! But there are some ugly ones. :wink: I love the blue eyes, only if they have the black eyeliner around there eyes. Some blue eyes look so creepy!! Here are a couple pics of my bald face beauty Bandit!!And I added some pics of bald faces I would love to have. I just think they are gourgous!!
> Bandit (My dream horse)


 The horse in this last picture is so beautiful  What is his name?


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

a QH paint cross at my barn has a bald face, shes entirely chestnut, except she has 2 white socks and a bald face with brown eyes, and she is a very good looking horse
i like how it looks sometimes, like, i like the look on "Kassidy" but not all horses with bald faces


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I like alot of white, but not fully bald face (I prefer overos), color around the eyes (not eye liner, but color), I do at the least want eye liner, but if I'm choosing I want full color. And I like blue eyes! I actually prefer one of each, best of both worlds! I think blue eyes are 'easier' to read because they are so clear. There are some bald faces I'm not particularly in love w/, but in generally I don't mind them. And there is a blue eyed horse on dreamhorse that looks like his eyes are popping out, in his (or her, can't remember w/out going back and looking) do seem abit freaky to me.

Now the one thing I don't care for is bald/white faces w/out eye liner and brown eyes, they look to much like rodent eyes. I also don't care for partial eye liner either. 

Of the horses ladybugracer posted, I love Bandit and the last horse. Don't care to much for the other two (that second one has the partial eye liner), of course I'm talking color pattern only.

As for the other horses posted (sorry don't want to go through and mention each individually), I didn't see any I dislike!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

We live in Southern Cal and I don't care for bald faces from a sun-standpoint. Our paint gelding has a bald face that goes mostly over one eye, without eye liner on the front and a completely pink nose. We have to majorly sunscreen him and keep on a mask from about April to October or the poor guy burns and peels terribly. He also seems to always be a little weepy in the bald eye. Otherwise, we think he's really cute.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love baldfaced horses. especially if they wear it good. i also love blue eyes. with or without the eyeliner. on some occasions. usually it just depends on the horse.

my horse has a bald face but it's extremely hard to see some times. i had to darken up a few of the pictures so that you could really see it


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Love them. And I also love my mare who has one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

danastark said:


> We live in Southern Cal and I don't care for bald faces from a sun-standpoint. Our paint gelding has a bald face that goes mostly over one eye, without eye liner on the front and a completely pink nose. We have to majorly sunscreen him and keep on a mask from about April to October or the poor guy burns and peels terribly. He also seems to always be a little weepy in the bald eye. Otherwise, we think he's really cute.


Your horse is beautiful!

My dream horse is an appendix bred APHA (not sure if that is the right classification) with four high socks and a bald face.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! He is a pretty boy


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am neutral on bald faces, but I LOVE blue eyes! 

I don't _mind_ bald faces, especially if there is dark skin around the eyes. I really don't care for a lot of pink around the eyes. But often bald faces and blue eyes go hand-in-hand. 

I love the blue eyes on the forum member CloudsMystique's horse Mystique. Probably the most beautiful blue eyes I have seen, because against a black coat, the blue eyes look like jewels! 

I don't even care if they make the horse look "wild," I think that is part of the attraction for me. They make the horse look very expressive! I saw a bay once with very pale blue eyes that gave him a very alarmed or worried look, and I must say I love the way it looks.

I like sclera (eye-whites) too! It can give the horse a very animated expression and has nothing to do with their actual behavior. It just makes them _look_ like they are about to do something naughty. :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I like bald faces, but don't particularly care for pink around the eyes. I think dark around the eyes makes them stand out more. Here is our Cinnamon...










As for blue eyes, they definately give a very different look. To me, they are more 'penetrating' than the soft, brown eyes, but I think they are striking when surrouded by dark. Our Angel, a tobiano with 2 blue eyes...










In my riding, I've come across a number of people that had never seen a blue eyed horse, including one lady that told me that she was so sorry that my mare had such terrible cataracts ;-)


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooh I just looove my boy's! He is all black with a bald face and blue eyes! I think, my boy personally and my opinion, is gorgeous. But I will admit there are some ugly ones, maybe ugly isn't the right word...unique? LOL! =]


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Well i agree with most of the people here who have said they only like Blue eyes with Eyeliner and bald faces that have the Eyeliner just not favoring the pink, but that has nothing to do with how well that they can move/show....
here's my girl...1 blue eye, 1 brown eye with a blaze

Meet Mya:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

JustLeaveIt2Mya said:


> View attachment 27277


This pic is so cool! What did you use on her?? :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha she is so pretty painted up with hand prints! you guys have some gorgeous horses!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, thanks you  it's kids safe childrens finger paint, it came right off with some water and a little soap just to be safe, it was for costume class, she was "the painted pony"  literaly


----------

